# Story Songs



## Coralius (Sep 26, 2010)

I love story songs. And I'm on a quest to find more of them. Not sure what a story song is? Here are some YouTube links to a few. They are by no means an exhaustive list.




































So, what's your favorite story song?


----------



## Coralius (Sep 26, 2010)

No takers?


----------

